# I got robbed last night - just venting



## jgedde (Mar 4, 2012)

Some creeps broke into my shed last night (cut off the padlock).  They stole a bunch of valuable stuff:

A Husqvarna 20" Chainsaw (my baby), a 16" Homelite Chainsaw, a Stihl 14" in-tree saw (another baby), a 3400 psi pressure washer, a backpack blower, some of my daughter's outdoor toys, and some hand tools.  

I'm so disgusted with humanity right now...  Last month my next door neighbor's cars got broken into - right in their driveway!

No matter where you live it seems this sort of thing still happens...  Unless I give up my garage toys and basement workshop and move into a gated community with a HOA busting my hump for painting my front door trim the wrong color, or flying the flag on Veteran's Day.

I filed a police report and they assigned a detective to the case.  They're taking this seriously... Kudos to SCPD.

State Farm's claims office is closed today, so all I could do was file a report through their toll-free line.  I don't have receipts for any of the stuff and could only find manuals for the Husky saw and the blower.  Then again, even if I did have receipts, they would be unreadable.  That thermal paper they use nowadays fades away within a few months.

I hope State Farm doesn't give me too much of a hard time.  I pay extra for "full replacement".  But, I wonder if there's a deductable I have to satisfy before I can start replacing this stuff.  These are tools I use - especially the chainsaws, as I heat my house with wood I harvest from my property (carpenter ant infested oak trees - getting rid of these allows the maples and white birches to grow)

My neighbor down the street and his wife are both corrections officers at the county jail and he's an in-shape, intimidating looking dude with a high and tight military style haircut (good thing we're friends!).  They made it clear to me to make sure I tell them when (and if) these guys get caught and who they are...  Hmmm.  I wonder what they have in mind?  I guess I'd rather not know!  

John


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 4, 2012)

I always liked the idea of a large dog on a chain, just leave the other end of the chain loose!:biggrin:


----------



## core-oil (Mar 4, 2012)

*I got robbed last night*

John,
          Welcome to hell! sorry i meant the poor old planet earth, nowadays no matter what country you live in, one seems to find this sort of low life running riot, I do not know if there is a world break down in discipline or what, But it seems to me every law abiding citizens hard earned possessions are these guys prey!

        Over here in the U.K. things are no easier, we have the same problems, especially with metal theft, Everything is these guys target, War memorials, grave markers, church roof lead, railway signal cabling, power lines etc, even if it is nailed down  Only yesterday, my daughter gave me a newspaper cutting about a retired gentleman in Bradford England, who had stolen from his garage an almost completed  model steam locomotive, When he discovered the break in he was on his knees sobbing, All his lovely work for a long period gone  Devastating

         The cost of the locomotive was estimated at £7,500, You can guess some low life apology for a human being will have no doubt have smashed it up for a paltry sum from some crooked scrap dealer Who if he is caught will no doubt get off with a dis-proportionally lenient sentence

      I am truly sorry to hear of your loss especially your Husqvarna,  The loss of certain tools is grim, one seems to have a greater attachment to one item of plant,  I do not know what i would think if these guys should target me I also would be pretty upset
                   Core oil


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 4, 2012)

Locally some low lifes stole the war veteran memorial plaques and sold them to a scrap yard. Now my question is when a couple of guys show up with over a 100 cemetery plaques that are clearly marked property of federal government do you turn a blind eye or turn them in. Me turn them in, the scrap yard operator did nothing and I really would like them charged for the same crime as the thievies. I would also send the ..... know one whats to one of the military bases and see what happens.


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 4, 2012)

Guys around will steal a steel bridge which they did, but did get caught a few days later. The bridge steel was worth $100,000 at scrap yard, so it was not a small one. I do have a solution for this, more jails. The same people that get out for lack of room get caught again for the same type of crime. Some people are getting shot around here for breaking into places, but not enough to make a big difference, just thinning the herd a little. Sorry for your loss.
 Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 4, 2012)

About 6 months ago I lost about 600.00 worth of welding lead. Cops did nothing so I replaced it and spread the word that I had I also spread the word that I'd shoot the next ones.

I also told the cops I shoot the crocks and the only thing they said was make sure he is dead. That way he can't press charges against you. So who's side is the law on?

Paul


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 4, 2012)

John,

Sorry to hear about the break-in. It takes a long time to get over the feeling that you'd like to modify whoever did it.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 4, 2012)

Jerry Ekstrom said:


> I personally feel if a person is arrested and released for the same offence three times they are wasting tax dollars and upon the third offence a billboard add should be posted with a pic of the perpetrator and a statement reading wanted dead $50.00 reward no questions asked!
> 
> Just my two cents!
> 
> ...



I like that but 50 is too much for a 22 rim fire cartridge. That is all they are worth!


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Mar 4, 2012)

Generic insurance advice follows.  I am licensed in Virginia.  I sell insurance now but was a claim rep for 7 years and have over 20 years experience.

Make a list of everything stolen and/or damaged with the current replacement cost of the items and when you bought the item.

The company will pay you the depreciated value first, less your deductible.  Then when you replace it they will pay you the replacement cost of the item IF you replace it.  If you never replace the item you will not get replacement cost.

I strongly urge all of you to document document document.  Go shoot a bunch of photos and store them in the cloud.  Then when something is stolen you have proof of ownership.


----------



## Giles (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune I am fortinate enough that I have never had to go through what you are, but I know of many friends who have.
I have a home security system that I never fail to use when I feel it necessary. Although it is not monitered by the law, it gives me a feeling of security while at home or away. I have two extremly loud sirens that I would hope would discourage someone after a breakin. I have a separate shop that is wired in with my home.
It is just sad and surprising that many people wait until they are broken into before purchasing a security system. Sure they are an expense--but how can one put a price on unreplacable items and human life.
Just as a matter of personal opinion--I would not hesitate to use deadly force inside my home, but no personal items are worth taking a human life!


----------



## Mike Gibson (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your tools.  My brother had a breakin and all of his guns were stolen.  One of the guns was an extremely rare German Luger that had been in the family since 1930.

  Even if the guns are recovered the police will never return them.  I lived in west Texas 35 years ago and the Sheriff there sold all the guns he recovered through his brothers pawn shop and they cherry picked everything before being sold.


----------



## churchjw (Mar 5, 2012)

pdentrem said:


> Locally some low lifes stole the war veteran memorial plaques and sold them to a scrap yard. Now my question is when a couple of guys show up with over a 100 cemetery plaques that are clearly marked property of federal government do you turn a blind eye or turn them in. Me turn them in, the scrap yard operator did nothing and I really would like them charged for the same crime as the thievies. I would also send the ..... know one whats to one of the military bases and see what happens.




My brother works for the US parks in historic restoration section.  He says this kind of thing happens far to often.  He has recovered lots of stuff by going to local antique dealers and scrap yards.  I will have to admit a veteran memorial is a new low.  

As for B&E my wife is home by herself during the day. I always fear someone will try to break in while I'm not home.  I just don't think my back could handle digging that big a hole.  

Jeff


----------



## jgedde (Mar 5, 2012)

Well State Farm came through for me.  After talling tools for awhile, the claims rep got the impression I take care of my tools (which I do) and cut me a break on depreciation.  My $1000 deductable hurt though...

I taked to the detective assigned to the case and asked whether I should cash the check from State Farm or wait and see if they recover my stuff.  Has was frank and said if it were him in my shoes, he'd cash the check.  Guess they have little hope of getting my stuff.

Now the trick is to replace as much as I can for what they gave me...  

John


----------



## Thurston Howell (Mar 6, 2012)

jgedde said:


> Well State Farm came through for me.  After talling tools for awhile, the claims rep got the impression I take care of my tools (which I do) and cut me a break on depreciation.  My $1000 deductable hurt though...
> 
> I taked to the detective assigned to the case and asked whether I should cash the check from State Farm or wait and see if they recover my stuff.  Has was frank and said if it were him in my shoes, he'd cash the check.  Guess they have little hope of getting my stuff.
> 
> ...



Hello John,

Sorry for your loss, both times! First the ones who took your things, then the insurance company charging $1,000 deductible with 'full replacement' coverage - doesn't seem like they're the ones who are getting the shaft! 

I had a similar situation many years ago when living in Metro-NYC area; my hobby was photography and I had good equipment - Leicas, Rolleis, that kind (this was all pre-digital 35mm and 6X6). Everything disappeared from my locked car (convertible) one night - they cut the roof to get in.

Police came, knew immediately who it was - local pot-head - and said there wasn't much (nothing) they could/would do about it. Insurance paid highly depreciated value on cameras that had actually appreciated in value in the time I owned them! End of my interest in photography.


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Another Im sorry*

Especially this day and age. I got ripped for about 1/2 mile of four legged each
leg as big as your thumb aluminum wire up phone pole. How in hell they got up
phone poles i dont know. Then cut in three ft pieces carried out of the woods way
down the road.  Woman calls 911 for something funny going on.  They get busted
their time comes I send wife to court not me I was court officer I know what goes
on there, yea they serve time  the value was way over a felony, of course I gotta
feed them and I got no wire.  My second bout like yourself, my shed only a 50 ft
semi trailer way too far for extension cord. So my son grabbed an extra yelp siren
from his fire station.  Then a 12 vt batt. seal beam headlight black string to a trip
switch through siren. done deal.  There it sat maybe a month then it goes off to
wake the neighbors up 3am. So it works only it caught a deer. Back in the 50s
radiator stop leak was disapearing from my uncles bus co. simple my uncle poured
straigh acid in the leak bottles. Bus driver fired with a melted car radiator. Im sorry
but its the only way to fight back.  Black string works wonders.


----------



## HMF (Mar 6, 2012)

John,

Sorry about the break-in, but glad State Farm came through.

It's amazing people are lurking wayyyyy out where you are to rob stuff. I can imagine people lurking in the city where I am. Usually dope addicts.
My advice having been in criminal justice for 9 years is to make sure you make it impossible for them now. These fools usually return to the same place they were able to hit last time. Get a dead bolt and make them break the door down. Get a cheap alarm at Radio Shack and alarm the door and window. The noise will deter them. When/if they get caught, don't approve any plea offered by the DA. Make them go to trial and get maxed by some conservative judge out there. Screw em. 

Nelson


----------



## chief (Mar 10, 2012)

It is sad to hear about anyone getting ripped off, but now days it's not only the dopers doing it, some of it is done by people just out of work, but still not right.
and the big problem here is the jail is over full, they bring them in the back door and let them out the front door, 
We have never had a problem on our property, because we have 5 foot chain link fence around the front yard & 6 foot around the back and all gates stay locked at all times,  and our 125 Lb german shepherd Jerry Lea keeps a watch on things for us.


----------



## Wdnich (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your losses. I know it is hard. Been there, and to this day have not got completely over it. Look real close at everything prior to submitting your claim. Something you may only use once or twice a year, could be missing. I find stuff all the time that is missing from my break in years ago, and too late to submit another claim. I feel for you, it is rough.


----------



## ranch23 (Oct 10, 2014)

Might buy and strategically place some game cameras, cheap and effective.


----------



## Andre (Oct 10, 2014)

It's a shame somebody took your stuff, hopefully you can find the guy who did it. Wishing you the best!!!


----------



## righto88 (Oct 10, 2014)

My other house was "burgled" 2 years ago. They caught the guy. He got 2 years. I am sure he is out now. Fifty thousand bucks gone. I am glad my youngest son lives there now. An army vet, wounded in Afghanistan, and he has a gun. Several guns.


----------



## core-oil (Oct 10, 2014)

The other day, "Our local friendly itinerant landscape gardener /handyman" came up my driveway, He is a bit fly, Would I trust him ? on a scale of one to ten I will give him 45%! However  my recently obtained "Guard Cat " a black & white wee guy was at the back door, he started a deep growl, which alerted my wife Cats are always good, Our man was wanting to  do some work,cheaply of course Well he could be worse at least he is earning a living,   Nearer our big cities we have droves of illegal immigrants who thieve and cause nothing but hassle for everyone especially the central European low life,  What if it had been a couple of them doing some reconnaissance of my property?  Sadly the low life from central Europe get all these folks a bad name in the U.K. which is really sad     People,  do not mention the good folks from Central Europe who settle in Britain, many are professional people doing sterling work in Hospitals etc.
 One of my pals tells me of his church which has opened its doors to the good immigrants, They are extremely honest caring folks, Pity they are classed with the scum who are freeloaders
 A year or two ago my son was sitting late one night relaxing when his cat similarly looked towards the side of his house & started to growl , He crept out to find one of our Home Grown Low Life breaking into his car , Our unfortunate thief picked the wrong house, my son is ex forces, so a few hefty slaps saw that guy on his way, But if he had done any degree of severe damage to this guy , Whose side would the law have  taken?


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.  Hit all of the local pawn shops and flea markets.   I've known a few people who found thier stuff at a flea markets.

Chris


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 10, 2014)

Man that sucks. But dont let it change your idea on humanity. Nothing is new under the sun brother. Whats being taken might change, but the fact it's being stolen has been here from day one. And the solution to crime is never as simple as jail. Back in the days here you could get 20yr sentence and be out on parole in 2yr. Now if you get a 20yr sentence in Florida your doing 18yrs if your good. Yet crime is no better then before.

Education cures most of society's ills. 

You wont ever get that stuff back. It was sold to a guy 2 miles up the road likely, just sitting in his garage. Dang kids and crack heads


----------



## coolidge (Oct 10, 2014)

I live 5 miles out in the country from our small town, 20 miles from downtown. You would think we wouldn't have much trouble out here. Yet my neighbor on one side had someone cut through their chain link fence at night and steal a $3k John Deere riding mower out from under their nose. They came back a couple nights later and stole a bunch of stuff from back of their barn. My neighbor on the other side of me had someone break in during broad daylight while the guy's wife was in the shower. If they brake into my place it will end in a hail of gunfire, I'm armed with a 9mm and .45 cal Sig with night sights. My back up is a .44 Mag Ruger, if I run out of ammo I could just club them with it that thing is a beast. Everyone out my way has to have heavy steel locking mailboxes because the creeps cruise stealing mail. Meanwhile idiot Bloomberg is trying to pass a gun control bill in our state. :angryfire:


----------

